# Whole Eggs: Dietary Evil or The New Superfood?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

It’s overly simplistic to say that the saturated or animal fats cause heart disease. It’s even more simplistic and incorrect to say that foods high in dietary cholesterol such as egg yolks, will always lead to an increase in cholesterol in the blood. Many other factors are involved, including the type of saturated fat, individual [...]

*Read More...*


----------

